# claiming for uk state pension



## sasha12 (23 Jul 2013)

having worked in england in the past for a few years,i wish to make a claim for uk pension..iam 65 in dec.'13..i've heard that when i make a claim for my irish state pension that both pensions are dealt with..and i dont "seperately" have to make a claim for uk. pension.. is this true?


----------



## rayn (23 Jul 2013)

check previous post "how to check if your entitled to a UK pension"
I think you should apply to Newcastle re your UK pension as you may be entitled to this pension before your Irish pension.


----------



## sasha12 (23 Jul 2013)

thank you rayn..looked at those posts. i'am sure i'am entitled to part uk pension,but my question is this..is my uk claim state pension / irish state pension dealt with together!! when i submit my claim for my irish pension? or do i need to claim seperately for the uk pension!!


----------



## rayn (23 Jul 2013)

I think you are not entitled to Irish pension until 66.
When you apply for your UK pension you apply through the Irish service in Sligo 
(you send completed English forms etc to :State Pension(contributory)Section, Social Welfare Services, Dept. Of Social and Family affairs, College Road, Sligo)
They will forward them to Newcastle. When you then apply for your Irish pension they will assess knowing you are in receipt of UK pension.
Hope this helps.
p.s. An Emer Benson in the EU/Bilateral Pensions Section in Sligo may be able to help. Tel : 071 9157100


----------



## sasha12 (23 Jul 2013)

thank you rayn for your response..i will call that number you gave me, much obliged.


----------

